# please help -Resort maps database?



## Bill4728 (Jun 28, 2007)

Like DaveM is doing for the Mariott resorts, it has been suggested that we do a thread of hotel based TS resort maps.

If you post a link to any of the hotel based TS resort map here, I'll edit the links into a nice thread which we can make a sticky.

Anyone have a map?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2007)

Westin Ka'anapali:

resort - http://www.westinkaanapali.com/ag.htm#
local location - http://www.hawaiivtmaps.com/demos/hawaii/westinOcean/westinDetail.html
island location - http://www.hawaiivtmaps.com/demos/hawaii/westinOcean/westinAirport.html
live web-cam - http://seehawaiilive.com/wk-cam.cfm


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2007)

ok so hows this

http://tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=f72dde04-3e85-4ed8-b802-ee9ec4bd753c

updated watch video link to point to live webcam =)

Description tab now includes map links.

I plan on renaming Description tab to something else...perhaps "Resort Info"

and the Resort tab would change to "Resort Summary"

still up in the air for names...but at least now we can start adding features to the resort reviews!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2007)

Did you use the first one?

resort - http://www.westinkaanapali.com/ag.htm#


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2007)

its now the main link to the site...vs the starwoodvo.com one.

just updated the rest to open new windows vs leaving the review page.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2007)

GREAT!  Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2007)

Ill start updating these as they come in...feel free to email me links and such.

just in case I dont think to keep checking back here =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sheraton VV :


http://tugbbs.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=284&d=1183209669


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2007)

These are google maps of the following resorts.

Thanks Tom & Robin!


tomandrobin said:


> Westin Cancun
> 
> Westin Ka'anapali
> 
> ...


----------



## Kal (Aug 2, 2007)

I've got a number of Resort layout diagrams for Hyatt on my *Hyatt website*.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is one from Ricoba

 Hilton Hawaiian Villiage


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is the  Westin Keirland map


----------

